# CLIMATRONIC INSTALL



## GLi_1.8Turbo (Jul 29, 2007)

so the question of the day is that i have a 2005 mk4 GLI(with the crappy, lame, cheap looking knobs for the control head)....is it possible to throw on a climatronic face/head unit and call it good, or does the entire heater/AC system need to be pulled and exchanged?


----------



## Clod (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: CLIMATRONIC INSTALL (GLi_1.8Turbo)*

you need to pull everything. The knobs work with cables and the electronic control work with servo motors


----------



## Dre25 (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: CLIMATRONIC INSTALL (Clod)*

Hey bro, can you specify what you mean by pull everything? It should be (hopefull thinking) that once you pull off the old knobs and plate, you should be able to make the servo motors work the cables. I might just be shooting off here. I've seen behind where the climatronic ones go and it didn't seem much different from mine. 
I'm just hoping you don't mean you have to pull the entire heating and AC system out. That would not be cool. 
Later,


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: CLIMATRONIC INSTALL (Dre25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dre25* »_Hey bro, can you specify what you mean by pull everything? 
I'm just hoping you don't mean you have to pull the entire heating and AC system out.


must see video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEVCcDwMj_o


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: CLIMATRONIC INSTALL (77kafer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *77kafer* »_

must see video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEVCcDwMj_o


Review that video several times before taking your own dash apart. Then







and go for it...


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: CLIMATRONIC INSTALL (where_2)*

Hey check me out in the credits.








That's Phil's video.
Anyway - This isn't the most simple swap ever but can be done. You'll need the airbox, with servos, sunlight sensor, temp sensor, front panel and all the wiring from a donor car. You can buy the extra wiring loom from kufatec.de
http://www.kufatec.de/shop/pro....html
Your wiring will be dependant on the variation of climatronic you've got from a donor as there are a couple of different versions. It's best to use the instructions from kufatec (which are in german) paired with the genuine vw elsawin diagrams. It's good to have a fairly comprehensive toolkit for doing this. I also have a schwaben terminal removal kit with I think will be very useful for swapping pins from the connectors.
I've had my system running on standalone in my house but simply never had the time or space to get it done. Sometime at the start of next year I'll be rewiring my Carputer so I'll maybe take the opportunity to pull the airbox and get it swapped.


----------



## tamorgen (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: CLIMATRONIC INSTALL (Bazmcc)*

I saw that someone was selling it, but I wasn't quite willing to part with the money not knowing what I was getting into. The video is very cool, but I read from other posts that you have to have your A/C evacuated. Anybody know the why to that? What has to be done there?


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: CLIMATRONIC INSTALL (tamorgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tamorgen* »_I saw that someone was selling it, but I wasn't quite willing to part with the money not knowing what I was getting into. The video is very cool, but I read from other posts that you have to have your A/C evacuated. Anybody know the why to that? What has to be done there?

Your ac system has to basically be seperated in 2 parts at the expansion valve on the firewall (the big brass fitting).
The system just basically has to be emptied and regassed.


----------



## tamorgen (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: CLIMATRONIC INSTALL (Bazmcc)*

Okay, thanks. Maybe I'll tackle this in the spring. Too much going on right now.


----------



## tamorgen (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: CLIMATRONIC INSTALL (Bazmcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bazmcc* »_









So do you have a reference to where all those numbers hook up? Is the harness the one that came from Kufatec?


----------



## DuB_MaNG (Apr 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

if anyone cares i have a full climatronic swap im trying to sell for some rims... 
honestly this isnt the most difficult swap possible because ive NEVER dont anything like this and i had my whole dash apart and the climatronic removed from my glx in about 6 hours. its amazing to see so many ppl get scared over this when in realizt its nothing but removing the 10 or so screws holding the dash on. once its offeverything is right their.
i think myself pheller and a handful others on the tdi forums are the few that have actually done the swap.
as for the wiring harness labled with all those plugs, if i remember correctly 6-11 plug into different points onto the ac unit iself and the rest plug into the harness to the car.


----------



## tamorgen (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (DuB_MaNG)*

Aren't there some interior sensors as well that need to be installed?

_Quote, originally posted by *DuB_MaNG* »_if anyone cares i have a full climatronic swap im trying to sell for some rims... 
honestly this isnt the most difficult swap possible because ive NEVER dont anything like this and i had my whole dash apart and the climatronic removed from my glx in about 6 hours. its amazing to see so many ppl get scared over this when in realizt its nothing but removing the 10 or so screws holding the dash on. once its offeverything is right their.
i think myself pheller and a handful others on the tdi forums are the few that have actually done the swap.
as for the wiring harness labled with all those plugs, if i remember correctly 6-11 plug into different points onto the ac unit iself and the rest plug into the harness to the car.


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tamorgen)*

Everything else is on the airbox. As mentioned above, the kufatec harness plugs into the one in the pic with all the numbers. It's the airbox wrapping loom which goes to all the sensors and servos.


----------



## tamorgen (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Bazmcc)*

I don't know if I quite understand. Are you saying you need two harnesses, the one you have in the picture, and then the one from Kufatec as well? I'm really confused now. I'm picking up this one today or tomorrow. Am I going to need to order the kufatec harness as well? The seller already mentioned that he thinks the daylight sensor is missing (shouldn't be a big deal), and I already have the outside air temp because I have the OEM Navi & full FIS cluster. What else am I going to need?


_Modified by tamorgen at 12:39 PM 10-25-2008_


----------



## DuB_MaNG (Apr 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

depends... in the pic is thta what he has for sale? u only need the kufatec one if he doesnt include the wiring harness for the ac box. and yea i dont think the daylight sensor is needed. but u wont gett that function out of it or u might even throw a code for it since its part of the loom. other than that your set. u dont need alot of tools. basic hex keys, small wrenches, screwdrivers and different sockets is all thats necessary.


----------



## tamorgen (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (DuB_MaNG)*

I'll probably have to order the daylight sensor. Not entirely sure what that has to do with A/C or heat, but I guess VW has it's reasons. I'm pretty sure I can handle it, but we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

The numbered loom in the pic is clearly shown wrapped around the sellers airbox.
You also need the kufatec loom and sunlight sensor.
Also - the pollen filter seal on that airbox is completely disintegrated so you'll need something to replace that.


----------



## tamorgen (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: (Bazmcc)*

Okay, so there are two harnesses involved here. What does the Kufatec loom add to the equation?
Should I be able to transfer my existing pollen seal from my manual airbox to the new one, or are they different seals? Are the seals available seperately?
Thanks for your help. Clearly this isn't an easy operation, otherwise everyone would have done it by now.


----------



## tamorgen (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: (tamorgen)*

I think I may have found the pollen filter seal you were talking about. Is this it (#5)?








Part number for that would be 1H0 819 165. $7.11 off of 1st VW.
The Sun Sensor is 1J0 907 539 2AQ, $32.02 off of 1st VW.
Oh, and I think I read somewhere that the o-rings for the A/C connection need to be replaced, is that right? That would be 21 & 22 on the illustration.
Sound about right?


_Modified by tamorgen at 9:12 AM 10-26-2008_


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

Yes you need the 2 O rings and seal number 5 in the diagram.
Without the kufatec harness the airbox, loom, and head unit willl not have any power and not be connected to any of the sensors.
Baz


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

and your normal pollen filter surround will fit just the same.


----------



## tamorgen (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: (Bazmcc)*

Thanks Bazmcc. Should be an interesting project once I get everything together.


----------



## CharlieChuno (Feb 15, 2008)

Was Climatronic only available on 2001+ GLX Golf / Jettas?


----------



## DUB_MANGv2 (Oct 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

it was offered in any glx trim and the r32.
i have a complete climatronic still!!! offer me anything over 215$ + shipping and ill sell it. ive already done the swap and pulled it out


----------



## Nihilator (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DUB_MANGv2)*

Wow, I read the whole thread and there's no misinformation! It's a Certified VWVortex Miracle!
The install is complex, but not exceptionally difficult. If you can keep track of everything you take off, you'll be fine. It took me two full days, working alone, to do the project, but I had also spent the previous three months working on getting a thorough understanding of the wiring diagrams and creating my own duplicate of the Kufatec harness. That experience was invaluable.
You do need to have your A/C discharged in order to remove the old airbox, because the A/C evaporator coil is encased by the airbox. I made a deal with the local VW dealership where they only charged me an hour's labor to do the whole discharge/recharge. They were keen on seeing the result of the swap.
The sunlight sensor is actually fairly important. It reads the amount of sunlight coming in through the front windshield and uses that information to help calculate how much heat or cooling to use. More radiant heat from the sun = less heat or more cooling needed to maintain the temperature.
tamorgen, since I'm relatively close to you, give me a shout if you need help. I also have a complete Climatronic airbox, head unit, etc., available for sale. And I made another duplicate of the Kufatec harness, which is for sale also.
I was considering going to the Columbia GTG on Monday night. If you show up we can talk Climatronic. Send me an IM to let me know if you'll be there.
--Chris


----------



## tamorgen (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Nihilator)*

Chris, PM sent.


----------

